# need dumb Cruise Control...



## neurocutie (Jan 29, 2020)

adaptive cruise control is cute when it works... but I've encountered a number of situations where CC just gives up (poor visibility, dirt/rain/snow on cameras, etc) and then NO cruise control is available. That's very annoying if you have to make a long drive, say, in the rain. There should be a dumb setting that just does what a normal CC does and not try to 2nd guess the driver or give up.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

In my experience autopilot works through near torrential downpour rain. It’s just Navigate on Autopilot that stops working.

Are you saying it handles those types of conditions poorly for you or doesn’t even engage at all?

Side note, I am a firm believer that dumb cruise control is inherently unsafe. If the conditions are that bad, I am inclined to say it’s better that you’re in full control rather than partial control.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I've rarely had TACC give up, even in the rain. Are you setting TACC only or also enabling autosteer?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Agree with other commenters. I've only had TACC fail when there is a build up of snow on the front bumper blocking the radar.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I have had TACC check out on me, but not for long periods. I’ve had it stop in slush, rain, or a few times when I have been unable to figure out any problem. But I have never had a prolonged outage of it. Can usually retry it within a few minutes and it is back ok. I agree that it would be really bad to have a long drive without it. But having experienced the adaptive life, I would be downright dangerous with dumb cruise control. I feel strongly enough about this last statement that I purged our household of all cars without adaptive cruise control.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

The only time I've had TACC conk out on me was in a heavy snowstorm, combined with dense fog - conditions that it was almost impossible to drive in with or without it. I believe the software/sensors have gotten pickier about how much obstruction they're willing to tolerate in the way of dirt, snow and/or ice, which is probably a good thing. SO make sure your cameras are clean and clear!


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

My wife also wants this because every morning when she leaves for work the sun is rising directly in front of her so TACC is disabled.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

Another vote for standard cruise control as an option.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I've had adaptive cruise fail on & off while in heavy rain. I finally got frustrated and quit turning it on.

I'd like it to simply fail over to dumb cruise with a warning message for me to be more alert.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

We have "dumb cruise control" on two cars, slightly better "adaptive cruise control" on one car, and Autopilot in our Tesla.
The Tesla is the only car we use any sort of speed control for. Too much traffic in California to ever use dumb cruise control, and using the "adaptive cruise control" in our Toyota is too scary/dangerous.
So no desire here.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

John said:


> We have "dumb cruise control" on two cars, slightly better "adaptive cruise control" on one car, and Autopilot in our Tesla.
> The Tesla is the only car we use any sort of speed control for. Too much traffic in California to ever use dumb cruise control, and using the "adaptive cruise control" in our Toyota is too scary/dangerous.
> So no desire here.


likewise here. I use TACC (or full NoA) for nearly all of my miles. Prior cars I didnt even use CC on long trips because it was too much of a pain to always have to manually adjust the speed.


----------



## neurocutie (Jan 29, 2020)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I've had adaptive cruise fail on & off while in heavy rain. I finally got frustrated and quit turning it on.
> 
> I'd like it to simply fail over to dumb cruise with a warning message for me to be more alert.


Exactly... adaptive is great when it works, but when it wants to give up, we (I at least want) the option to using a standard dumb cruise control.

No, autosteer was not enabled. Yes it was during heavy rain and also snow. It complained of compromised radar.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Wide open highway, no traffic, no bridges, sleeping passenger.. Phantom Braking (several times)!

Definitely need the option to just maintain a set speed (with accel/decel and resume). Otherwise, when the smart stuff gets glitchy, the roll back is extreme and the driving stress increases.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm with @MelindaV on this one. I Never used CC on my previous vehicles, just too clunky and cumbersome. But TACC w/lane keep is One of my top 3 features of this car. On the very rare occasion that weather makes it inoperable, I simply don't have cruise for a few miles, and I drive the car manually(Oh, the pain).


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

FRC said:


> I'm with @MelindaV on this one. I Never used CC on my previous vehicles, just too clunky and cumbersome. But TACC w/lane keep is One of my top 3 features of this car. On the very rare occasion that weather makes it inoperable, I simply don't have cruise for a few miles, and I drive the car manually(Oh, the pain).


Here's the point. It doesn't matter that you have no use for it, other people would find it very helpful, and the car is capable of it with nothing more than some additional code.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Darrenf said:


> Here's the point. It doesn't matter that you have no use for it, other people would find it very helpful, and the car is capable of it with nothing more than some additional code.


my point was tacc just works. I've had lane keeping unavailable because of various things, but tacc has always been there for me. If the issue is snow buildup on the sensors, maybe it is best the driver manually takes over anyway, and even old school cc Wouldn't be appropriate anyway.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> my point was tacc just works. I've had lane keeping unavailable because of various things, but tacc has always been there for me. If the issue is snow buildup on the sensors, maybe it is best the driver manually takes over anyway, and even old school cc Wouldn't be appropriate anyway.


Sunglare also disables the TACC. Not quite sure why anyone would argue against adding a feature through software that some people would find helpful. For my wife, who's MS is robbing her of the use of her legs, regular cruise control would be extremely welcome in the instances where TACC cruise control is failing her.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe your wife’s car needs to be checked with service. ive not had issues with driving into the sun at various time of year/day impacting tacc


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I passed on adding AP/FSD when they offered them for $5k total simply because standard cruise control was not available. It would be a different story if I lived in a large city with torrential traffic, but for those that mostly drive on relatively uncrowded highways, standard cruise control is the way to go for people who prefer to drive their car manually. I don't need it to start slowing down in anticipation of great-grandma 100 yards ahead in the right lane. I want to maintain my speed and manually change lanes to pass. Phantom breaking was also a big deal at the time, which I experienced during my brief autopilot trial. If autosteer is not active, standard cruise needs to be available as an option.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Amen to a dumb cruise control option with TACC. As others have mentioned, it would be useful for any condition that disables TACC, and in my case, avoiding the annoyance of phantom braking, which is STILL happening at unknown, unforeseeable, and terrifying times. Dumb CC as an option could rectify all.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think part of the danger here is that they would have to make it very clear whether or not the car was in TACC or CC. If someone accidentally puts their car into CC and expected to be in TACC, this could be dangerous. To make it very easy, if you have AP/EAP you are always in TACC and if you don't then you are always in CC.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I think part of the danger here is that they would have to make it very clear whether or not the car was in TACC or CC. If someone accidentally puts their car into CC and expected to be in TACC, this could be dangerous. To make it very easy, if you have AP/EAP you are always in TACC and if you don't then you are always in CC.


I agree it would be dangerous if not executed properly, but it seems like that can be avoided by always defaulting to TACC and having an option on the screen to manually change it to standard CC each time you activate cruise without autosteer. The display could then mimic cars without any sort of autopilot, like mine, where there is no blue outline on anything when cruise is active.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> Sunglare also disables the TACC. Not quite sure why anyone would argue against adding a feature through software that some people would find helpful. For my wife, who's MS is robbing her of the use of her legs, regular cruise control would be extremely welcome in the instances where TACC cruise control is failing her.


I didn't intend to argue against your desire for CC. I was simply expressing my lack of desire for it. I'm not sure if it's as simple on Tesla's end as you imply, but communicate your desires to Tesla, and good luck!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Consider me shocked and have to apologize -- I have literally never experienced Autopilot/Autosteer failing/disengaging. Shocked to see so many of you with different experiences.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Consider me shocked and have to apologize -- I have literally never experienced Autopilot/Autosteer failing/disengaging. Shocked to see so many of you with different experiences.


I would be shocked if you did since I never had snow build up on any bumper when I lived in Florida.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I would be shocked if you did since I never had snow build up on any bumper when I lived in Florida.


What ever do you mean


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

If you live in icy conditions, keep a big spray bottle of 70% isopropyl alcohol in your car, and spray your cameras and front bumper with it before and occasionally during your trip.

Cheap DIY de-icing like the airlines do it.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Consider me shocked and have to apologize -- I have literally never experienced Autopilot/Autosteer failing/disengaging. Shocked to see so many of you with different experiences.


 It's almost a daily event for me.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Maybe your wife's car needs to be checked with service. ive not had issues with driving into the sun at various time of year/day impacting tacc


Maybe she experiences it at a different angle than you. Is it so hard to fathom that other people have different experiences from your own?


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

I do a lot of long distance driving on mostly empty roads. Have had the sun effect disable my TACC and of course the build up of slush. I was just mentioning to a friend of mine who I joined me on a long road trip (first time in a Tesla for him) about this minor pet peeve. I was giving him all the pros and cons and we were driving in a torrential rain storm. So TACC kicks out and that's when I said, "...and another thing that bugs me...."


----------



## Tres_Azul (Oct 25, 2019)

+1 for desiring regular 'dumb' cruise control. Perfectly fine with a CC that would drive 80mph into a brick wall without flinching. Despise the fact that this car sometimes argues with my chosen velocity and / or applies braking and changes the cruising speed without my consent.

In previous cars I used CC all the time. Seriously, I used it nearly every day at low speed on surface streets _and_ at high speeds on freeways / highways.
(IF the car had it, as I almost always drove manual trans, and some cars just don't offer CC)


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

For me the desire for basic cruise control is mostly for other people driving my car. I had a good friend with me and he was disturbed with phantom braking when he was driving, so he never wanted to engage autopilot or TACC again after experiencing phantom braking a couple of times.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Dumb CC has its applications. After all, the driver is expected to be ready to take over in autopilot, why not let him use it like the original speed control from the late 50s?


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I've been asking for this since I got the car. Should have the ability to select dumb CC when not using auto steer.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I strongly agree with @iChris93.

I like the idea of having the option of dumb CC. There are times I wish I had it.

But .. too many driving configurations leads to confusion. Heck, I've noticed it as I lose track of whether I have auto steer on or not. It's an issue as I change lanes and sometimes decide not to turn it back on. Never confused for long and I've always been good. But ... adding the extra bit of keeping track of whether on TACC or dumb CC ... I think ... could be dangerous.

I would not be concerned if it was either or. ... can't have both TACC and dumb CC.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Nom said:


> I strongly agree with @iChris93.
> 
> I like the idea of having the option of dumb CC. There are times I wish I had it.
> 
> ...


I think what some of us would like to see is the option to have dumb CC when not in autosteer. Then, you always know whether you are using TACC (+ autosteer) and when you're not.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

One case Tesla didn't plan for:
Clean car in the garage for 2 days, dehumidifier running but err car doors and windows closed.
-15C outside... so I guess you see it coming, no TACC for a while on that trip. Arriving at work (25 min drive), here is what my fwd cameras look like








So, if the system doesn't detect snow, the heater doesn't come ON...


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Over the weekend I was on another 1400km total road trip. Sometimes, for these repeat road trips, I'll rent a car. I just so happened to pick up a fully loaded Ford Fusion Hybrid (not plug-in). Decent car, comfortable, a lot of solid tech, but gutless. Sad that in order to get excellent fuel mileage, any sense of performance must be sacrificed. 

Anyway, to the point of my story. The Fusion had Adaptive Cruise. It worked well, but the Tesla handles the slow down and braking in a more gentle fashion. On my return trip, I hit some bad weather, a lot of wet snow. Low and behold, I get the message that TACC has been disabled due to sensors being blocked. However, I was able to go into the options and turn off adaptive and set it to traditional cruise control. I lost TACC the rest of the way back (about 4 hours of driving), even when the weather improved so I was thankful that I was able to still use the "dumb" cruise control.

Bottom line, it would be nice if we could have dumb cruise control and would agree with others that it could not be tied with Autosteer to ensure you don't get confused and end up hurling into the back of a slower car.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

My problem are the errors in Google map speeds. If I go South West on my residential street, it tries to set the speed to 40 mph. But going North East, it lets me set the speed. There are other reproducible speed anomalies that lead in one case to repeatable, phantom braking.

There are times I want my manually set speed to take precedence without having to jump on the speed trim wheel to counter a Google map speed error. Alternatively, if I manually override the Google Map speed 3-4 times, learn it and remember in the future.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> My problem are the errors in Google map speeds. If I go South West on my residential street, it tries to set the speed to 40 mph. But going North East, it lets me set the speed. There are other reproducible speed anomalies that lead in one case to repeatable, phantom braking.
> 
> There are times I want my manually set speed to take precedence without having to jump on the speed trim wheel to counter a Google map speed error. Alternatively, if I manually override the Google Map speed 3-4 times, learn it and remember in the future.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I've only ever experienced the car setting a lower speed on me when I'm entering EAP. I've NEVER had it not enter TACC at the speed I want, except where it wants to go faster because I have it set to 10 MPH over speed limit as a default, and if the maps data is off, it might want to go faster than I am comfortable going.

Are you referring to EAP? Or just plain old TACC?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Jason Krellner said:


> . . .
> Are you referring to EAP? Or just plain old TACC?


I bought FSD.

Bob Wilson


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I've only had TACC fail when there is a build up of snow on the front bumper blocking the radar.


For a lot of us, snow, slush and grime builds up on the front and rear of the car many months of the year. Just yesterday I had my rear parking sensors on display driving around the city at 30mph because the rear bumper was covered in dirty slush.

Any one that lives where it snows would agree we just want regular cruise.

Someone mentioned spraying the bumper with rubbing alcohol. Not really an ideal situation when you're traveling on the highway and need to get off at an exit, find a safe spot to park, go to the magic trunk of fixes, wipe it down, spray, then put a sopping wet black filthy rag back in the trunk for your next stop 100 miles up the road to do it again

Perhaps they (car industry) needs to figure out how to make the sensors heated? And I really wish they would make the washer fluid squirt the rear camera like some other brands, it's very useful in wintery states


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I believe the Model 3 would have been a very different vehicle had Tesla been a Toronto- or Buffalo-based company. Similarly, the LEAF would have been substantially different if Nissan were based in Phoenix.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Side note, I am a firm believer that dumb cruise control is inherently unsafe. If the conditions are that bad, I am inclined to say it's better that you're in full control rather than partial control.


I have had a situation where wet snow built up on the front bumper around the radar area and Autopilot disengaged and would not reengage. A dum cruise-control would have been useful at that moment.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I bought FSD.
> 
> Bob Wilson


that didn't answer the question. are you using just TACC (single tap down) or lane keeping (double tap down)?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> that didn't answer the question. are you using just TACC (single tap down) or lane keeping (double tap down)?


With rare exception, double tap. When road resurfacing has wiped out trustable lane lines, just TACC or manual speed control.

I thought 'FSD' was enough to indicate the car has both TACC and auto-steering. As for operation, I pretty much maximize usage.

Bob Wilson


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> I thought 'FSD' was enough to indicate the car has both TACC and auto-steering.


Nope--regular AP has both of those. (I have AP but not FSD.)


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

If you wish for a dumb cruise control...
Beware what you wish for:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/bye-bye-fsd.15696/

I have it...


----------



## 3istheperfectnumber (Nov 15, 2018)

I would love this option, mostly for those times when I have passengers and am optimizing for smoothness and comfort; we've have enough phantom braking incidents that I essentially can only us TACC when I am alone in the car.

Quite a UX challenge to differentiate which CC you are using, and so I understand if there was a hesitance to introduce another mode...


----------



## Lorilin (Feb 5, 2020)

Totally agree with the OP. I love our new MS, but the ONLY thing that has been super disappointing is how ridiculously unusable the TACC is on narrow roads. Here in the Netherlands, where we have LOTS of country roads that are very narrow with no center line, the TACC is awful. And even unsafe, IMO. It interprets oncoming traffic as an impending collision and slams on the brakes. I filmed some tests which you can see here:





 .

On the narrow roads here the speed limits usually range from 30, 50, or 60 kph (sometimes 80 if they are a bit wider), so it would be AWESOME to have a dumb cruise option available for basic speed control. Right now my choice is to be constantly toggling it off and on (which is stressful and tiring) or just not using it at all and hoping I don't accidentally end up speeding.

Further testing suggests that it does help a bit if you lightly accelerate as a car is approaching, but even that doesn't work reliably.

Yes, I've read the manual and I know TACC is is beta, and that it's not really designed for the conditions in which I do a lot of driving. I absolutely LOVE it on the highway...probably do 95% of my highway driving in TACC, and am repeatedly amazed at how well it works.

HOWEVER, it would be super useful to have a "dumb cruise" option for when TACC is not up to the task. It kills me to have to admit to my partner that his 20-year-old Mercedes has a far more useful CC for certain conditions than our beautiful new MS.

I agree that a dumb cruise option would add a layer of complexity for drivers to keep track of. The Tesla vibe is all about full autonomy anyway, so I don't see them "dumbing down" the car anytime soon. So my hope is that the AI will figure it out sooner rather than later and that TACC will be usable here eventually.

It's seriously the only major flaw I've found with the car so far.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Lorilin said:


> Totally agree with the OP. I love our new MS, but the ONLY thing that has been super disappointing is how ridiculously unusable the TACC is on narrow roads. Here in the Netherlands, where we have LOTS of country roads that are very narrow with no center line, the TACC is awful. And even unsafe, IMO. It interprets oncoming traffic as an impending collision and slams on the brakes. I filmed some tests which you can see here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. In the 1 1/2 years we have had our M3 I have never encountered a situation were I wished the car had dumb CC. But after reading your post I can see where it would be very useful for a lot of people.

Welcome to the community!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I have to retest but noticed a new spot with phantom braking. Fortunately, I have a GPS app that maps the satellites (I don't know if it records GPS signals like a GPS mouse.) I suspect there is a correlation between satellites seen, data quality, and use of adjacent access road speed limits to induce unexpected decelerations.

Bob Wilson


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like Tesla agrees with some of us in the colder climates that the cruise/radar system needed an improvement due to slush build up 🤙

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-y-heated-radar/


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Looks like Tesla agrees with some of us in the colder climates that the cruise/radar system needed an improvement due to slush build up 🤙
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-y-heated-radar/


Looks like some good came from their cold weather testing with the Y (or they finally got it ). Either I'm happy with the result, would be nice if they could allow for a radar heating element retrofit for existing owners who have FSD.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

dburkland said:


> would be nice if they could allow for a radar heating element retrofit for existing owners who have FSD.


Should be made available for everyone not just FSD. Lots of cars with standard AP that would benefit from this


----------



## Ctesibios (Mar 4, 2017)

OK, I have to reopen this thread. TACC is awfully unreliable, especially in winter conditions. I had "dumb cruise control" and I want it back. It should be an option to disable the traffic aware part.

Yesterday was a perfect example in the Ottawa area. Very clear visibility on the highway, but the accumulated snow on the front bumper disabled the radar. (Model 3 should have heated radar, but mine doesn't!) Also, the phantom braking, how stressful it is. Is TACC considered beta as being part of the Autopilot suite?

Is there an official channel at Tesla to file in a complaint?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, been thinking about this again. Only concern I had is would AEB still result in phantom braking and, if so, would engaging DCC (dumb cruise control) have to include a warning/must accept notice saying driver was disabling AEB along with TACC? I’d be good (to continue the acronyms, I’d be AOK) with that.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Yeah, been thinking about this again. Only concern I had is would AEB still result in phantom braking and, if so, would engaging DCC (dumb cruise control) have to include a warning/must accept notice saying driver was disabling AEB along with TACC? I'd be good (to continue the acronyms, I'd be AOK) with that.


This is interesting to think about. When TACC goes down, AEB must go down too but I don't recall seeing a warning telling us so.


----------



## Ctesibios (Mar 4, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> This is interesting to think about. When TACC goes down, AEB must go down too but I don't recall seeing a warning telling us so.


I don't see the point here, regular or "dumb" cruise control simply keeps a constant speed. My Model 3 had this feature before I got Autopilot and almost all cars have this. Legally, you are driving at all times, even with Autopilot and FSD.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ctesibios said:


> I don't see the point here, regular or "dumb" cruise control simply keeps a constant speed. My Model 3 had this feature before I got Autopilot and almost all cars have this. Legally, you are driving at all times, even with Autopilot and FSD.


Huh? 
his point was regarding Autonomous Emergency Braking, AEB. It uses the same radar sensor that TACC does

you were regarding the overall topic, the point is when you have TACC, you no longer have dumb cruise control.


----------



## Ctesibios (Mar 4, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Huh?
> his point was regarding Autonomous Emergency Braking, AEB. It uses the same radar sensor that TACC does
> 
> you were regarding the overall topic, the point is when you have TACC, you no longer have dumb cruise control.


I never had any issues with phantom braking before getting Autopilot (includes TACC). AEB never kicked in before while on the road.

The point is, these California cars need better options for difficult driving conditions. We should all have the option to disable TACC and use regular cruise control.

Imagine having to manual mode for wipers! Auto wipers are so bad, it only works with "normal" rain. I can switch them off and wipe manually.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ctesibios said:


> I never had any issues with phantom braking before getting Autopilot (includes TACC). AEB never kicked in before while on the road.
> 
> The point is, these California cars need better options for difficult driving conditions. We should all have the option to disable TACC and use regular cruise control.
> 
> Imagine having to manual mode for wipers! Auto wipers are so bad, it only works with "normal" rain. I can switch them off and wipe manually.


Yes, understand and agree 100%. Just not sure what point you were making regarding AEB.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Steve Martin said:


> Another vote for standard cruise control as an option.


If Elon ever decides to offer a version of cruise-control like every other car manufavurer in the free-world, maybe someone can convince him to offer a Resume feature. I hate having to re-set a specific speed set-point.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Steve Martin said:


> Another vote for standard cruise control as an option.


Does anyone know about a car make and model that comes equiped with an adaptative cruise control that can be "dummied down" to a simple cruise control? My Genesis 2012 also has adaptative cruise control and it will also turn off if the radar is unable to operate. My guess is that it would become a risk to the driver who may not realize the change in behavior, or who may have forgotten about it.

One possibility would be to allow changing the cruise control behavior at park. I'm not seeing any harm in allowing that.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

francoisp said:


> Does anyone know about a car make and model that comes equiped with an adaptative cruise control that can be "dummied down" to a simple cruise control? My Genesis 2012 also has adaptative cruise control and it will also turn off if the radar is unable to operate. My guess is that it would become a risk to the driver who may not realize the change in behavior, or who may have forgotten about it.
> 
> One possibility would be to allow changing the cruise control behavior at park. I'm not seeing any harm in allowing that.


Since I don't have a Autopilot, I do have simple cruise-control. Well, except for the fact that I don't have a "resume" feature, which even the cheapest cars in the world have.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Skagit Doug said:


> Since I don't have a Autopilot, I do have simple cruise-control. Well, except for the fact that I don't have a "resume" feature, which even the cheapest cars in the world have.


Does your car slow down when approaching a slower moving vehicle with your cruise control engaged?


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

francoisp said:


> Does your car slow down when approaching a slower moving vehicle with your cruise control engaged?


Nope, but I get an audible alert if I'm approaching too quickly, and I can run into the car if I'm inattentive. It really is stupid cruise-control.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

francoisp said:


> Does anyone know about a car make and model that comes equiped with an adaptative cruise control that can be "dummied down" to a simple cruise control?


My 2014 BMW i3-REx has that capability. The cruise control indicators change color from an orange to green, dumb cruise control.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> My 2014 BMW i3-REx has that capability. The cruise control indicators change color from an orange to green, dumb cruise control.
> 
> Bob Wilson


As does the volvo line up, at least since 2018. I can set CC to be adaptive or non-adaptive on my 2018 XC60 in the settings page and I believe that the current volvo line up is the same.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, I agree that Volvo (as of 2019 model year) has option to switch from adaptive to dummy cruise control. However, I have absolutely no interest in that. I hope never again to sit in the driver’s seat of a car without adaptive cruise control. It is a game changer for me and combined with blind spot monitoring, is the reason I wiped clean my garage of cars without those features.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

never said I used it ... just that I can  I'm with you on adaptive CC in general.


----------



## bitmanEV (Aug 29, 2020)

The more I drive the Model3 the more I dislike this Beta Software. This so called adaptive cruise control is complete useless on the roads here in the UK with cars parked on both sides. Where my 2012 Leaf just drives trough the Model3 slams on the brakes for no reason hence I stopped using it as I don't trust it with the risk of being rear ended. So yes please make an option to make it just cruise control and let me do the rest


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

In my neighbourhood I have cars parked on both sides of the street here as well. but TBH i don't use any form of CC on those streets. I remember when I first got the model 3 I would keep it on 30kph CC and when rounding curves or corners I would get the occasional braking event or impact alert for parked cars when my model 3 "suddenly saw" a vehicle pull out in front as I curved to one side or the other. 

so I stopped using CC in those locations and left it for highways or freeways, stop/go traffic or "main streets". Still lots of opportunities to use it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

francoisp said:


> My guess is that it would become a risk to the driver who may not realize the change in behavior, or who may have forgotten about it.


Someone reacted to one of my previous comments on this thread reminding me that I said the same thing! No wonder I agreed with you. 


iChris93 said:


> I think part of the danger here is that they would have to make it very clear whether or not the car was in TACC or CC. If someone accidentally puts their car into CC and expected to be in TACC, this could be dangerous. To make it very easy, if you have AP/EAP you are always in TACC and if you don't then you are always in CC.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Jason Krellner said:


> I think what some of us would like to see is the option to have dumb CC when not in autosteer. Then, you always know whether you are using TACC (+ autosteer) and when you're not.


I think the tricky part in implementing this suggestion would be how to handle the situations when you're in Autopilot (TACC+Autosteer) and then you jerk the steering wheel and disengage Autosteer. I think to be safe Tesla would have to keep TACC engaged and not revert to a "dumb" cruise control in that situation.

For example: Imagine if TACC was braking aggressively due to traffic up ahead coming to a sudden stop, and the driver chose the moment to disengage Autosteer. If it reverted to a basic cruise control at that time, the car would suddenly stop decelerating and could very likely lead to so accident.

Maybe Tesla could carve out an exception for maintaining TACC _*only*_ for cases like this when you start in AP and then disable Autosteer. But that would add an extra layer of complexity. (And it would also give drivers an easy work-around "hack" to have both dumb and adaptive cruise available at any time.)


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

bitmanEV said:


> The more I drive the Model3 the more I dislike this Beta Software. This so called adaptive cruise control is complete useless on the roads here in the UK with cars parked on both sides. Where my 2012 Leaf just drives trough the Model3 slams on the brakes for no reason hence I stopped using it as I don't trust it with the risk of being rear ended. So yes please make an option to make it just cruise control and let me do the rest


Elon Musk said that the programming developed for FSD will make it to the base Autopilot so there's hope it will work in that scenario.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

francoisp said:


> Elon Musk said that the programming developed for FSD will make it to the base Autopilot so there's hope it will work in that scenario.


And how much of what Elon says do you believer?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Skagit Doug said:


> And how much of what Elon says do you believer?


Musk deserves criticism but on this I trust him because like all cars come equiped with the hardware, it makes sense for all cars to share the same software, with features that can be turned on or off based on the selected options.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

+1 on adding a switch to disable TACC and revert to dumb cruise control! TACC makes my wife ill, it’s unusable with her in the car. Even her Volvo XC40 BEV gives the option for one or the other! Not hard.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skagit Doug said:


> And how much of what Elon says do you believer?


Elon's talking about the neural network that will be used for identifying obstacles and lanes. If they develop a better one for FSD, then of course they'd use the same NN for all of the "lesser" versions of Autopilot as well.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Someone reacted to one of my previous comments on this thread reminding me that I said the same thing! No wonder I agreed with you.


It's funny how liability considerations rear their heads everywhere!


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Heck, I'd be fine with another beta type message confirming I understand and assume the liability of disabling TACC in favor of dumb CC if it means I can keep my passengers comfortable and remove the threat of phantom braking on an open road (yes, and resume).


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Here in Finland the sun shines low in the winter and when it does, it blinds the cameras and disables the cc. Super annoying.


----------



## Ctesibios (Mar 4, 2017)

I had the same issue with low sun a few weeks ago. An hour and a half with a useless TACC. Frustrating really, paying to get less functionality!

I don't need or want it to switch to regular cruise control on the fly, just user selectable in the options. Make me park the car if you need. I would disable TACC for most of the winter season.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Ctesibios said:


> I had the same issue with low sun a few weeks ago. An hour and a half with a useless TACC. Frustrating really, paying to get less functionality!
> 
> I don't need or want it to switch to regular cruise control on the fly, just user selectable in the options. Make me park the car if you need. I would disable TACC for most of the winter season.


Does Elon ever pay attention to what owners request?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

urquattro83 said:


> Does Elon ever pay attention to what owners request?


Absolutely.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Absolutely.


Via twiiter, I'm guessing, or do you write to him directly using postal mail?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

urquattro83 said:


> Visa twiiter,


Huh?


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

FRC said:


> Huh?


Sorry, typing edited.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

urquattro83 said:


> Via twiiter, I'm guessing, or do you write to him directly using postal mail?


Carrier pigeon, if you must know.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Carrier pigeon, if you must know.


For some reason, iChris93, who suggested Elon "certainly" pays attention to customer requests, doesn't seem to care to share how he communicates with Elon.

Are you bluffing, iChris93, or BSing like Elon?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

urquattro83 said:


> For some reason, iChris93, who suggested Elon "certainly" pays attention to customer requests, doesn't seem to care to share how he communicates with Elon.
> 
> Are you bluffing, iChris93, or BSing like Elon?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> For some reason, iChris93, who suggested Elon "certainly" pays attention to customer requests, doesn't seem to care to share how he communicates with Elon.


Relax. He made a joke.

If you search, you'll find that Elon has often requested suggestions via twitter, and he has responded to several suggestions on twitter over the years.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> If you search, you'll find that Elon has often requested suggestions via twitter, and he has responded to several suggestions on twitter over the years.


Yet he doesn't respond to mine. No Elon love for me. Sigh.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

francoisp said:


> Yet he doesn't respond to mine. No Elon love for me. Sigh.


It would be impressive if one person could acknowledge every customer.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

@urquattro83 take a look at the history behind dog mode or joe mode or other features now on the model 3 that came from customer suggestions. heck "joe mode" is even named after "joe"


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> It would be impressive if one person could acknowledge every customer.


An AI could do that 😜


----------

